# R35 GTR stock inlet manifold



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Wanted stock inlet manifold


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Do you just need the upper section? Or with lower? Or with throttle bodies complete?

thanks

I have all 3 of those options available.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Just the top part without tb


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

£300 plus postage to wherever you are. It’s listed on eBay.co.uk @£375


----------

